# Jersey Jays Taxidermy Closeups PIX



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

Just completed one of the bucks i took in 2007. (my turnaround is less than a year, but my mounts always seem to wait LOL)

I made sure to take some closeups.. I know how you guys like them...


















INNER EAR DETAIL :









EYE AND TEAR DUCT DETAIL:

















NOSE PAD AND NOSTRIL DETAIL:


















Hope you enjoy!


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

I know what you mean, I still have my personal stuff in the freezer from 5 years ago.


----------



## kmtpr (Jul 13, 2008)

Good job, nice detail with the closeup shots.


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

Nice job Jason. Hopefully I'll have something to take to you in the next season.

David


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

It looks like you have a different cape or something, the base of the antlers have to much hide come up over the bases.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

onetohunt said:


> It looks like you have a different cape or something, the base of the antlers have to much hide come up over the bases.


nope.. same hide, that is quite natural..... seen it plenty of times, especially early season deer (summer coats)... sometimes there is absolutly NO hair above the burrs, but other times there is plenty..


First is the buck i mounted in the photos:









here are some others i found real quick:

























where for instance, this buck has no hair coveing the burrs...:


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Nice work.


----------

